# 5 points for NAATI



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

*NAATI Accredition*

Hello All,

Could anyone please share information about NAATI(National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters).
Has anyone ever taken this test?

If one is NAATI accredited, then one is awarded 5 points(as mentioned in the immigration website)

I am falling short of 5 points to be able to apply for GSM 175.
My overall score is 60.

I am not sure what kind of test does one have to take to get NAATI accredited?
Also what is the fees for the test?
And what is the format of the test?
I found that Hindi which is my native language is on the list of languages which comes under NAATI.

Does anyone know what translation/interpretation of hindi-Australian dialect or 
Aus dialect-hindi is asked in the NAATI test?

Please share views!

Regards,
niks


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Not sure about NAATI, but have you looked at the option of state sponsorship? That can fetch you 5 points and for sure will not cost you much.


----------



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

giri26 said:


> Not sure about NAATI, but have you looked at the option of state sponsorship? That can fetch you 5 points and for sure will not cost you much.


Hello Giri,

Thanks for reply.

Yes, State sponsered visa is a good option.
But i would need to show some networth in lacks, around 10 lacs i guess and additionally some liquidity(cash) as well which is quite a lot for me.

Do you have some idea about the states which do not ask for net worth proofs?

Regards,
niks


----------



## giri26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I know that SA does not and VIC also does not require proof. The issue is though that they can request for one if they want. NT for sure needs you to provide proof. I am not sure about NSW but I think that even they do not require proof. I got sponsered by SA and they did not ask me for any proof, it is not a must to provide.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Can anybody tell how I can claim 5 points for NAATI? Can I take the exam in UK


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Someone please answer.

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, the tests are offered outside Australia but they're only given twice a year. The March session just passed so you would not be able to take it until September. The test is apparently quite expensive, well over $1000 AUD. The NAATI website has all the information you need to register for the test: http://www.naati.com.au/migration.html


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks ozbound, i've browsed this website times and again, unfortuanately descriptions are not very clear, moreover nobody responds to mail, which exam,where I can get preparation material and where to register.
Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Forms to register: NAATI Application Forms

Prep materials form: Test Preparation Products


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Ozbound, which exam will give me 5 points I desparately need. 
Professional or Paraprofessional, translator or interpretter. Have you taken the exam, what is its complexity level.

Thanks again.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Only the Professional tests are available outside of Australia. Don't know anything about them but I hear they are quite difficult. You can order the study materials using the form I linked to previously.

Can you not get the 5 points some other way (IELTS, state sponsorship)?


----------



## bonkler (Oct 2, 2012)

From the inmigration website:
"You can be awarded points for credentialled community language if you have been accredited at the *para-professional level or above* by the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) as either a translator or interpreter."

You can take the test to be certified as an interpreter at a para-professional level or as a translator at preofessional level ( there isn´t para-professional level for translating). You can take either while in Australia. You need to schedule way in advance though as there are few seats available for each test.

If you are outside Australia, you can only take professional level examinations. From what I´ve been told, if you work regularly as a translator/interpreter, it shouldn´t be that difficult to pass the test. If you are just desperate to get the 5 points, you better think about it twice. It´s not an easy test - I´ve seen many people failed it even though they were fluent in both languages. That said, the preparation materials provided by NAATI are REALLY close to the real test, and if you take time to practice it can be passed.

I´m not trying to discourage people to take the exam, but I bet nobody wants to waste over 1000AUD without knowing what they are getting into.

Cheers


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

*Thanks for the response*

Thanks for all your input.

Without 8 each in IELTS, I need 5 more points to apply for 189 Visa. However, from your response it does not look easy task at all. 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sanaqvi said:


> Thanks for all your input.
> 
> Without 8 each in IELTS, I need 5 more points to apply for 189 Visa. However, from your response it does not look easy task at all.
> 
> Thanks anyway!


It might be easier and cheaper to try for 8s on the IELTS to be honest.


----------



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> It might be easier and cheaper to try for 8s on the IELTS to be honest.


Yes, I do understand but IELTS is not easy any more, 6.5 in writing last 3 attempts!


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

*NAATI 5 Point Claims*

Dear All,

I’m a native Arabic speaker and trying to apply for immigration to Austrlia , as pre the rules Five points will be awarded if I meet the requirements for credential community language.

Could you please let me know to apply for Arabic exam so that I can claim the 5 points

thank u


----------



## Punj23 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Naati*

Hi Sunita , 
Hi All, 

I am a 189 pr aspirant and due to some twists and turns in the rules stuck with 55 points , falling short by 5 points for the required 60 . 

i need to know details about evaluating NAATI as an option for me . I would be highly thankful to you in case you can provide me the below mentioned details :-

1) what is the cost of the test in INR 
2) what is the difficulty level consiering hindi/punjabi as my mother tongue. I have an IELTS score of 7 in all modules . 
3) is it really worth to consider this option as it seems to be very costly 

4) what level of preparation is required to be able to clear the same and do you have any prep material for the test . 

do guide me on the above . 

Thanks in advance for your help .


----------



## wonderful (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Sanagvi

I too have tried IELTS.. but looks like its very difficult to get 8 each. In two attempts i have scored 6 n 6.5 in writing.. which is very discouraging me to give another attempt.. hence i am planning for NAATI .. which can help me get 5 points..
If u have any updates about the NAATI test centres in London kindly let me know.. it would be really appreciated.


----------



## gvmichel (Nov 11, 2013)

Guys, 

As far as I know, if you can pass NAATI you should be able to easily get 8+ in each IELTS band


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> It might be easier and cheaper to try for 8s on the IELTS to be honest.


Totally agreed. I know couple of people who are fluent in both languages and who took the exam and failed. I only know one person who passed the exam in one go.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Guys,

My Naati result came yesterday and I marginally passed.

They are freaking slow. Took 11 weeks to process my result.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

gvmichel said:


> Guys,
> 
> As far as I know, if you can pass NAATI you should be able to easily get 8+ in each IELTS band


I don't share the same view. To me, Naati is way more easier than IELTS.

If you have 7 in IELTS, you might get your Naati done. However, Naati result is very subjective. Moreover, there are not many resources to prepare.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

zeinasoft said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I’m a native Arabic speaker and trying to apply for immigration to Austrlia , as pre the rules Five points will be awarded if I meet the requirements for credential community language.
> 
> ...


Being a naive speaker for a particular language will not give you credential community language points.

You have to sit for a Naati test(translator or Interpreter) to get the 5 points.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

niks said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could anyone please share information about NAATI(National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters).
> Has anyone ever taken this test?
> ...


I am answering in the hope that someone else might find it useful.

You can take a translator test ot interpretor test
Exam fee was 928 dollars; Mock test was 100 dollars;
Preparation materials was 70 dollars.

I marginally passed. They are freaking slow in terms of returning results.
For me, they took 11 weeks.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

Punj23 said:


> Hi Sunita ,
> Hi All,
> 
> I am a 189 pr aspirant and due to some twists and turns in the rules stuck with 55 points , falling short by 5 points for the required 60 .
> ...


(1) In Australia, I spent around AUD 1100 (Exam Fee 928 + Mock test 100 + Materials 70)
(2) You can do translation test in two directions. From your mother tongue to English and English to your mother tongue.
(3) You can buy preparation materials from Naati. But they are just test papers. I would say practice as much as possible, know about the marking system and if possible, get a professional translator to check your work.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.naati.com.au/PDF/Booklets/CCLP_brochure.pdf


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Sunlight10 said:


> I don't share the same view. To me, Naati is way more easier than IELTS.
> 
> If you have 7 in IELTS, you might get your Naati done. However, Naati result is very subjective. Moreover, there are not many resources to prepare.


Since you are the only person who has actually done the exam in this thread, your view has more credibility I'd say.

And congratulations on your achievement.


----------



## Sun10 (Dec 13, 2013)

AncientGlory said:


> Since you are the only person who has actually done the exam in this thread, your view has more credibility I'd say.
> 
> And congratulations on your achievement.


You have fantastic IELTS score. I envy you.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Sunlight10 said:


> You have fantastic IELTS score. I envy you.


Ahh, It's nothing you can't achieve yourself. Cheers mate.


----------



## krishna030 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hiii...
Is it possible for you to share some samples?
Thanks a ton in advance.

Best Regards,


----------



## MahmudRochy (Mar 4, 2015)

Sun10 said:


> (1) In Australia, I spent around AUD 1100 (Exam Fee 928 + Mock test 100 + Materials 70)
> (2) You can do translation test in two directions. From your mother tongue to English and English to your mother tongue.
> (3) You can buy preparation materials from Naati. But they are just test papers. I would say practice as much as possible, know about the marking system and if possible, get a professional translator to check your work.


Hi Sun

Would you mind sharing your NAATI Preparation materials and some tips regarding this test please? I am planning to sit for the test soon in Bangla-English-Bangla medium. Its really urgent for me :confused2:, you can get back to me in my personal email rochy786[at]yahoo.com

Moreover, which one do you recommend? Interpreter/translator? 

Thanks in advance for your support.
Rochy


----------



## sandieb (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi, I want to know if it's worth applying for review or not to naati. Thanks


----------

